# Crescent-moon chair DIY RECIPE!



## fairyeverly (Jun 16, 2020)

If anyone is generous to send the Crescent-moon chair DIY please contact me though messages or the thread. I will give out 10k bells. 
If you don't have the DIY then could you just send me the item instead.


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 16, 2020)

I could make it for you I just need 1 Lrg star frag!


----------



## fairyeverly (Jun 17, 2020)

Lizarditup said:


> I could make it for you I just need 1 Lrg star frag!


Don't worry I have one! let me know when you want my dodo code.


----------

